# Очумелые ручки: Как приделать к аккордеону микрофон?



## Technoid (23 Окт 2009)

Здравствуйте, коллеги-музыканты. У меня появилась необходимость усилить звук аккордеона при помощи микрофона, подскажите, как лучше это сделать. Хочу снять микрофон с наушников и приделать его к инструменту


----------



## acco (24 Окт 2009)

Честно мое мнение... Всё зависит от микрофона, так как если взять дорогие наушники - может тогда что и выйдет КАЧЕСТВЕННО записать (на что я очень сомневаюсь). .
Самый лучший вариан, это - купить качественный микровон для инструмента!


----------



## Technoid (24 Окт 2009)

а мне не для записи, запись будет вестись на качественный мик. Нужно именно усилить звук (играю в группе. из-за ударных аккордеона почти не слышно...)


----------



## pols-petr (24 Окт 2009)

Привет, про какие наушники идет речь? Насколько я знаю в наушниках расположенны не микрофоны а маленькие динамические головки - которые воспроизводят звук, а не снимают...лучший вариант - ставить микрофон на стойку (звук будет наиболее качественный)...и другой вариант купить петлички я так называю маленькие микрофоны (специально для муз. инстр) но они дорогие и вы будете прикованы шнуром и снимают звук снебольшим искажением...все зависит от оператора...есть еще такие же только уже радио т.е. сигнал с этого микрофончика будет подаваться на базу а вы будете свободно передвигаться по сцене, но качество звука зависит от цены микрофона...


----------



## Technoid (26 Окт 2009)

Спасибо, pols-petr, вы мне очень помогли. возможен вариант и с микрофоном на стойке, в этом случае как лучше расположить микрофон, чтобы он хорошо улавливал звучание инструмента?


----------



## pols-petr (26 Окт 2009)

Вы знаете, это чисто техническая проблема - если вы играете стоя или сидя то поискать расположение микрофона - все зависит от качества микрофона и всегда помните о том, что 80% успешного выступления порой зависит не от исполнителя (какой бы виртуоз он не был), а от звукооператора...


----------



## Technoid (27 Окт 2009)

играю стоя, спасибо за рекомендации, буду пробовать  ну и звукооператора в покое не оставим, пока как надо все не отстроит )


----------



## lex111 (20 Дек 2009)

Еще хороший вариант: купить AKG 516. Это радиомикрофон для аккордеона - варианты его крепления на корпус различны - на липучке, на крепеж (в комплекте). Сам работаю с таким, у друзей микрофон предыдущего поколения. Стоит порядка 5.000 руб. Удачи.


----------



## spawellness (21 Мар 2014)

Совсем недавно удалось установить внутрь моего "итальянца" микрофон. Отлично себя зарекомендовал, не фонит.
Разработка, изготовление и монтаж систем подзвучивания баянов,
гармоней, аккордеонов. От простых с одним микрофоном до продвинутых с
тремя и более микрофонами и микшером. Микрофоны конденсаторные от бюджетных до серьёзных Shure WL184, AKG 77, Sennheiser ME102. Монтаж скрытый внутрь инструмента, снаружи только регуляторы и разъём для подключения к пульту или другим системам звукоусиления. Питание электронной части от пульта либо от встроенных батарей (оговаривается отдельно). Цены от 3000 руб. (система с одним микрофоном), срок изготовления и монтажа от 2 дней. Гарантия и постгарантийное обслуживание.
Инженер-электронщик Виталий: 8-925-131-47-26


----------

